# How To Wind My Vintage Watch



## lharris86 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to vintage watches. I've just got hold of an Uno watch and want to know the correct way to wind it. From what I can tell the crown turns clockwise to wind it. Pulling the crown out allows me to move the minute and hour hands forwards/backwards. Does this sound about right?

When the crown is pulled out to set the hands the watch continues to run. Is this normal/is it safe to now move the minute and hour hands?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome to :rltb:

Yes all of what you said is right,and you can wind the crown(winder)all the way till it stops if you want to,and the watch should keep going for around 36hrs depending on the model(some more/some less),if you were to wear it everyday,then it would be best to wind it once every 24hrs,say when you get up in the morning,or before bed.

Just wanted to check with you,are you sure its not an automatic?

and does it display the date or the day on the dial(face)

We all like our pictures here,so if you want to post some that's great,here is the link on how to upload a picture. 

p.s yes its safe to move the hands when the watch is running.

My link


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some folks reckon it's better to wind a mechanical watch in the morning when you put it on - the mechanism (we call it the movement) is powered by a spring which tightens up as you wind it, and then gradually releases it's power throughout the day. :yes:

So if you get into the habit of winding it in the morning, as well as checking it's set to the correct time when you start the day, the strongest most consistent release of power is when you are wearing the watch in the daytime and want to know the time with the highest accuracy. 

Having said that, whilst I wind in the morning, I can't say I've ever noticed a real difference if I forget and wind at night! :lol:

(And some folks on this forum will say I can wind anyone up anytime :rofl2: )

And welcome to :rltb:, it's a good place to be! :yes:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

> *How To Wind My Vintage Watch*


Very carefully. Gently. 

I have hurt some timepieces by winding them all the way until they stop, I would not do that. I figure ... 20 turns of the crown ought to do it? Or ... ask the watchmaker who's responsible for servicing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> > *How To Wind My Vintage Watch*
> 
> 
> Very carefully. Gently.
> ...


+1 on this - too over-winding could do unthinkable damage to the mainspring :disgust:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

In setting the time it's recommended to move the hands forward rather than backwards, unless it's just a couple of minutes.


----------

